# Aristocraft CP Rail Dash 9/one of 80



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

These are photos for those who are interested of our new Dash-9 locomotive. Kids get to run this locomotive which is used to pull our roadrailer for our kids program Imagination Station Kids on Track. It is one of 80 produced by Aristocraft Trains and we are lucky to be able to obtain one as the rest went to Canada. Thought we would share a photos of it with you. Hope you like it! Ken ISKoT011


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What scale is that Ken? A really nice looking engine. Good work. Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

That is a G scale engine but what the exact scale is I dont know. She be Pretty!! I want to get some G scale stuff and have a nice yard layout but I need a big raise before I can do that.

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Iyt is a great looking engine but it looks to be huge in the picture. Aristocraft sure does nice work but I couldn't even afford to ask the price of this beauty. Pete


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys. Your right about the scale, it is G scale (1/29th). One thing about G scale is that cars and locomotives can be 1/32nd scale or 1/20.3 scale or 1/29th as well as some others. As far as price goes the standard dash 9 locomotive retails at $580.00 but sells from $450-$500. We paid about $200.00 for it, the rest was a partial donation. In December we will be getting 2 more dash 9's, One in BC Rail, red, white and blue and the other is the most up to date BNSF. Can't think of the name for the new BNSF paint scheme right now but I am sure it will be nice. Size wise these are about 2 and a quarter feet long, well about 30 inches. Will check your website soon, I am anxious to check it out. Talk to you guys soon. Ken ISKoT011


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

BNSF is my favorite paint scheme at the moment. I don't know what they call it either but it sure looks great. Hope you post pictures when you get that engine. Ken,do you have a website for the kids program? Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The new BNSF is Heritage III or better known by the nickname of the swoosh scheme.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks big enough to hook a dog leash to it and walk the dog LOL. It looks enormous in the pictures!
Art


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Swoosh? How did they come up with that? The old Daylight steamer 4449 had swoosh but I don't see swoosh at BNSF. Pete


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Swoosh, that was the name I was looking for of the paint scheme and yes I will be happy to post photos when I get them. Thanks for your input. Ken ISKoT011


----------

